# Copping a sweetest day feel



## crystal76mi

Qualcuno può darmi qualche suggerimento su come potrei tradurre il seguente titolo di un libro:

"Copping a sweetest day feel"

Il "sweetest day" nel libro è una sorta di "festa" o "ricorrenza" che due amanti hanno inventato (il giorno più dolce non mi piace tanto)... sono due giorni che mi ci scervello sopra ma non riesco a tirar fuori nulla di decente o sufficientemente fedele al titolo originale.

Non chiudetemi il thread please! E' un lavoro importante...

grazie mille a chi volesse darmi una mano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti? (leggi il tutorial che ti è stato spedito per favore..)


----------



## crystal76mi

La traduzione a cui sono arrivata sino ad ora è: "Afferrando il senso della giornata più dolce"
ma non mi piace e non è abbastanza armonioso nè tantomeno accattivante come dovrebbe essere... la traduzione letterale di sweetest day non ha lo stesso effetto... ho pensato anche a "la giornata della dolcezza" ma a quel punto mi allontano troppo dal significato originale... ho solo a disposizione il primo capitolo da cui si evince che questa "festa" giunge come una sorpresa al partner che non ne ha mai sentito parlare e che riesce ad assaporare sia in termini sensoriali (un dolce) sia in termini sentimentali (una notte d'amore). Qualche suggerimento su come metterlo insieme in maniera romantica?


----------



## Blackman

Forse_ sweetest _è riferito a _feel.

Cogliendo la più dolce sensazione della/di una giornata?_


----------



## joanvillafane

Crystal, does this take place in the U.S.  Believe it or not, we actually have something called "Sweetest Day" (not invented by the characters in the book, but by Hallmark cards!)  - It's a day to remember your sweetheart, send a card, flowers, etc.
Now then, for the rest 
(ahem, excuse me while I think of how to say this
to cop a feel is a slang expression that means to touch a woman (usually referring to the breasts) in an unexpected, and mostly, unwanted way.
I have no idea if this is what your book is about.

oops, sorry, just checked wikipedia  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetest_Day - it's not just for  sweethearts, but for remembering those who have been helpful and kind

2nd edit: I looked up your book and see  that it's about 2 guys.  Just changes the meaning of "copping a feel" slightly!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao crystal76mi

Sei sicuro/a che sia una festa inventata? 

Qui e qui se ne parla come se fosse una festa (semi) uffuciale.

Edit: joan ha spiegato meglio di me


----------



## crystal76mi

Wow! I lived four years in the States and I didn't know about the Sweetest Day! Sorry Joan about that... I just assumed it was invented because the other character keeps on asking himself what was it and that he never heard of it! And ehm... yes, as you now know it has nothing to do with holding breasts  in any case I have to translate it and this info is now making it even more difficult... I have to keep sweetest day in the title ... I guess somewhere someone must have translated it already but I can't find it on internet should I keep it in english? ... so you all think that copping in this case is more like holding instead of "surprising" or "taking" as the dictionaries say.

How about "accarezzando il senso del giorno più dolce"?

Or should I change it completely with something like: "assaporando il senso del giorno più dolce"

Or even, picking from Blackman's suggestion, "cogliendo la sensazione della giornata più dolce"

Any other idea?


----------



## joanvillafane

how about "a caress" for "a feel" - A caress on Sweetest Day - it's not il giorno più dolce, though.  It's il giorno per la persona più dolce.  (excuse my Italian - you'll fix it up!)


----------



## gandolfo

Hi crystal
 I'd stick with "la giornata della dolcezza" dolce for sweet things to eat and dolce for being sweet to someone, having read the wiki link provide by joan.


----------



## crystal76mi

oook... so... wrapping it up... I use caress so "accarezzando" could still be used, while for sweetest day to keep it short I would use "la giornata della dolcezza" which has a more broad meaning and I get "accarezzando il senso della giornata della dolcezza"... still sounds terrible but I think we are getting closer... too many _della_ don't you think? The character does in fact get a sense of what the sweetest day is in the end so the message must get through ... I just have to find a more musical way to put it down in italian... tough one!


----------



## joanvillafane

crystal, I meant "caress" as a noun, picking up the title word "a feel" - isn't there some way you could work that in? Una carezza nel giorno della dolcezza..???


----------



## Gianfry

Duque, seguendo la spiegazione data da joan sul significato di "cop a feel" e il senso di sorpresa, di inaspettato di cui ci parla crystal, direi che il senso potrebbe essere "Ritrovarsi inaspettatamente nella giornata della dolcezza", "finire dentro...", "capitare nella...".
Ovviamente si tratta di tentativi orribili, ma certamente qualcuno saprà elaborarli meglio, ammesso che la direzione sia quella giusta...


----------



## crystal76mi

I know Joan what you meant but wouldn't it twist the title a bit too much?
This guy basically gets to understand the meaning of the holiday thanks to his partner as he is otherwise distracted by more practical things and doesn't really care ... I think that is what the author wants to say with the title... if I were to change it into "a caress in the sweetest day" the message would get lost in the translation... gosh I feel like I'm in a loop... 
Maybe what I need to do is find an italian word that summerizes both copping and feel a word that basically illustrates the concept of having a sense, the meaning and the first grasp of this understanding at the same time ... can't think of any right now... but there must be...

by the way, you guys are really great!


----------



## joanvillafane

crystal, I think you are stuck on the meaning of "feel" as "sense" which I don't think is right here.  The phrase "cop a feel" does not have anything to do with meaning or understanding.  It is hard to translate these idiomatic expressions.  You just have to choose something that is in line with the theme of the story.


----------



## crystal76mi

you think so?
guess I'll have to take it from another angle ... I'll sleep over it, it's getting quite late here in italy... maybe tomorrow I'll be able to untangle myself from those two words and start over afresh. But please keep sending me suggestions! Thanks!!


----------



## london calling

This is a killer to translate! 

Solo una cosa volevo dire. Io trovo la frase inglese non volgare ma neanche particolarmente raffinata, per cui parlare di carezze in italiano non mi sembra in linea con il registro (_to cop a feel _non si può dire volgare e qui è certamente utilizzato in maniera simpatica, fa sorridere insomma). Voglio dire, se un uomo cerca di "cop a feel" io di sicuro non dico che mi ha accarezzata, dico che mi ha messo le mani addosso, che mi ha toccata, che mi ha fatto la mano morta, ha allungato le mani, ecc.. D'accordo, i due qui sono già amanti, per cui non credo che avrebbero la stessa mia reazione e si tratta quindi sicuramente di carezze , ma non vi viene in mente un modo simpatico in italiano per tradurre "cop a feel"?


----------



## crystal76mi

Sono d'accordo con London calling.... it's a killer to translate!!
Ieri ho scritto all'autore perchè proprio stavo uscendo matta... e anche lui mi ha confermato che il titolo vuole essere romantico ma allo stesso tempo anche un po' malizioso ma in maniera simpatica e dolce... continuo a pensare che forse la traduzione che si avvicina di più è "afferrando il senso del giorno della dolcezza" ma continua a non soddisfarmi. Per essere d'aiuto vi riporto la parte del testo in cui uno dei personaggi lo dice ... è un po' spinto, spero di non turbare nessuno!!
_Peter had just reached the top step when David reached Peter, tugging him into a hug, his hands sliding under the robe, caressing Peter’s butt. __
“What are you doing?” Peter asked as he rolled his eyes.__
“Giving you your present,” David quipped. “You baked me a cake, and I’m copping a Sweetest Day feel.” David raised his eyebrows to see if Peter was buying it. _La scadenza per la traduzione è stasera ... spero tanto che qualcuno riesca a tirar fuori le parole più appropriate per rendere l'idea...


----------



## Gianfry

Scusa crystal, ma...
Forse dovresti prima tradurre "Sweetest Day", visto che lo troverai diverse volte nel testo.
Dopodiché potrai cimentarti con la frase in oggetto, che non potrà non far riferimento al modo in cui avrai tradotto "sweetest day", altrimenti non sarà possibile cogliere l'allusione.
Mi pare che il punto sia di tradurre "I'm copping a feel", a cui poi si aggiungerà, in senso "temporale", "Sweetest Day" nella traduzione che avrai scelto.
Un'altra cosa: mi sembra che David sia ironico, nel senso che definisce quel "copping a feel" come il suo regalo a Peter, mentre in realtà è David che _si sta facendo un regalo _accarezzando Peter.
Insomma, come tradurre questa espressione in questo contesto?
LC ha già suggerito qualche possibilità: "allungare le mani", "fare la mano morta". Aggiungerei "prendersi un passaggio".
Per un titolo servirebbe qualcosa di più sintetico, ma credo che il registro sia questo (non raffinato, ma non volgare).


----------



## Matrap

Sono d'accordo con Gianfry: prima di tutto pensare a come tradurre "Sweetest Day", che essendo il nome di una festività non mi pare opportuno tradure alla lettera: come se si volesse rendere Halloween con "la vigilia di Ognissanti" (All Hallow's Eve). Il problema è che lasciandolo in inglese sarebbe capito da pochissimi se non da nessuno. Chi conosce lo "Sweetest day" in Italia?
Ho l'impressione che questo sia uno di quei titoli che in italiano non hanno nulla dell'originale (penso ad alcuni titoli dei romanzi di Agatha Christie ad esempio). E' davvero necessaria una traduzione letterale? E forse se proponessi qualcosa come:"La maliziosa carezza dell'innamorato" (lo so è orribile) ma serve solo per far capire cosa intendo.


----------



## Gianfry

Matrap said:


> E' davvero necessaria una traduzione letterale?


Ci sono due questioni: il titolo (e lì, ovviamente, si può decidere di optare per qualcosa di completamente diverso, come spesso avviene; ma si tratta di una resposabilità dell'editore, più che del traduttore) e la battuta di David, che richiede una certa aderenza all'originale per risultare efficace.


----------



## gandolfo

I'd go for something simple like 

I sapori/gusti/sentimenti della giornata della dolcezza"

To play on the theme of sweet love and sweet cake....mah fa un po' schifo


----------



## joanvillafane

I'll leave it to you to come up with the right Italian word, but if I  may go back to my post #8 - "Sweetest" is not an adjective modifying  Day, it's a noun representing the person we want to honor.  Like a  synonym for "sweetheart" but not necessarily romantic.


----------



## crystal76mi

I did some research Joanne and found out that we do have a similar event called "la giornata della dolcezza" in Italy which is connected to both sweets and the kindness of people around us so it might not be so inapproriate to use the word "dolcezza". The problem here is, as per previous threads, that even the author wants something in the title that suggests the actual act of the character and some kind of naughtiness, a light one of course... am I ever going to get out of this?! Still a few hours to go...


----------



## Gianfry

_Una romantica palpatina_


----------



## crystal76mi

Cosa ne pensate di "Il palpabile senso del giorno della dolcezza" ???!!
_Palpabile_ ha il doppio senso di tastare con mano in senso figurato e letterale (come nella scena)
_Senso _inteso come sensazione tattile ma se vogliamo anche comprensione
_giorno della dolcezza_ usando la parola giorno anzichè giornata elimino la ridondanza e tra l'altro Joanne I did some reserach and we do have a similar event here in Italy called giornata della dolcezza... it mostly refers to sweets but also the sweetness of the people around us.


----------



## joanvillafane

Il palpabile senso del giorno della dolcezza" - I like it.  I don't want to take you completely off track, but no one has mentioned an idiom we use in English -  "to get a feel for" something (to gain an understanding of, become familiar with), and I see in WR dictionary it's translated as "prendere la mano con."  Giving the double meaning, is it too far off to say "Getting the feel of Sweetest Day"- and of course, I will not dare to try to translate that into Italian


----------



## Gianfry

crystal76mi said:


> Cosa ne pensate di "Il palpabile senso del giorno della dolcezza" ???!!
> _Palpabile_ ha il doppio senso di tastare con mano in senso figurato e letterale (come nella scena)
> _Senso _inteso come sensazione tattile ma se vogliamo anche comprensione
> _giorno della dolcezza_ usando la parola giorno anzichè giornata elimino la ridondanza e tra l'altro Joanne I did some reserach and we do have a similar event here in Italy called giornata della dolcezza... it mostly refers to sweets but also the sweetness of the people around us.


Un po' criptico, secondo me.
Io andrei più su qualcosa tipo: "Sentirsi addosso il Giorno della Dolcezza". Brutto, ma per dare un'idea. Invece della palpatina (cop a feel), ti senti addosso (= percepisci) il GdD.


----------



## crystal76mi

joanvillafane said:


> Il palpabile senso del giorno della dolcezza" - I like it. I don't want to take you completely off track, but no one has mentioned an idiom we use in English - "to get a feel for" something (to gain an understanding of, become familiar with), and I see in WR dictionary it's translated as "prendere la mano con." Giving the double meaning, is it too far off to say "Getting the feel of Sweetest Day"- and of course, I will not dare to try to translate that into Italian



Thought of that too  but when it comes to the translation in italian ... same problem!
We use the expression "Prendere la mano con" mostly when we are talking about manual things... in english is more like "getting the hang of" I don't think it fits right here...


----------



## gretelxxi

How did you manage in the end? How was the title translated?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## littlebone

Salve anch'io sono a combattere con 'sta dolcezza per fortuna, non ne devo tirare fuori il titolo! comunque nella frase finale c'è ed è importante. Per riassumere i post precedenti: In una coppia gay nella giornata della dolcezza, uno prepara una torta in regalo, mentre l'altro non ha preparato niente inoltre è nervoso per il lavoro e gli risponde anche male, poi per farsi perdonare porta il compagno a letto, e dopo il rapporto chiede se può ancora avere un pezzo di torta:
“Can I still have a piece of that cake?”“I don’t know,” Peter answered teasingly as he shrugged on the robe,. “You didn’t get me anything for Sweetest Day.” Peter had just reached the top step when David reached Peter, tugging him into a hug, his hands sliding under the robe, caressing Peter’s butt. “What are you doing?” Peter asked as he rolled his eyes.“Giving you your present,” David quipped. “You baked me a cake, and I’m copping a Sweetest Day feel.” David raised his eyebrows to see if Peter was buying it. Peter rolled his eyes again before grinning. “I’ll get the cake.”


----------



## crystal76mi

...no... a mio parere si discosta troppo dalla versione originale ... non sta _rubando_ ... _copping_ ha un altro significato ... la traduzione non mi è stata mai commentata ma, considerato che ora lavoro stabilmente per loro, credo di esserci andata abbastanza vicina


----------



## littlebone

secondo te devo andare più sul malizioso? tipo una palpatina? ti posso rompere in MP?mi piacerebbe un tuo giudizio prima di mandargli il testo, magari mi evito una figuraccia se è pessima non lo mando nemmeno faccio prima!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal76mi

sì ... un po' di malizia è necessaria senza scivolare nel volgare ... certo che puoi scrivermi un MP anche se non mi sento così "esperta"!! Buttarsi non costa nulla e nessuno fa figuracce!! Non stiamo certo parlando di Best Sellers da milioni di copie!!!


----------



## london calling

littlebone said:


> secondo te devo andare più sul malizioso? tipo una palpatina?


Non è "tipo" una palpatina, è proprio una palpatina, senza se e senza ma: _cop a feel _quello vuol dire. D'altronde viene specificato: infila le mani sotto l'accappatoio e gli accarezza il sedere..... Più chiaro di così.


----------



## You little ripper!

Wiktionary 

_(idiomaric, intransitive) To stealthily fondle someone in a sexual manner._


----------



## littlebone

You little ripper! said:


> Wiktionary
> 
> _(idiomaric, intransitive) To stealthily fondle someone in a sexual manner._


Lo so che la definizione da dizionario è chiara è una bella palpata, il problema è tradurlo in italiano senza cadere nel volgare visto che serve per un libro comunque romantico ma lasciando anche il significato malizioso, non facile!!!


----------



## Nunou

Uhmmm...non facile in effetti!
Mi vengono in mente "rendo tangibile il senso, tocco con mano/afferro il senso, assaporo il giorno della dolcezza a piene mani..." ...ma non mi convincono più di tanto...

Ciao.


----------



## longplay

Molto modestamente proverei "percezione totale", ma forse è troppo simile al "total recall" del "nostro" Schwarzy"... Buona fortuna ! Ciao !


----------



## littlebone

"assaporo il giorno della dolcezza a piene mani" questa è carina e ironica, mi piace.


----------



## nats90

Ciao, riapro la discussione perché mi trovo a dover tradurre "copping a sweetest day feel" come titolo del libro. Dite che possa andare qualcosa come "Assaporando il senso del giorno della dolcezza"? Non mi suona molto bene ma non ho altre idee. Ho letto comunque i post qui sopra e più o meno tutti ne danno una traduzione simile però magari qualcuno ha qualche altra idea
Grazie


----------



## johngiovanni

For the title, but not for the main text, perhaps "Toccata per lo Sweetest Day/ per il Dolcissimo Giorno"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I know it's too long, but "Cogliere l'atmosfera dello Sweetest Day"?  As an alternative "Sentire l'atmosfera della _Festa della Dolcezza_"?


----------



## Blackman

Evocare la sensazione del giorno più dolce?


----------



## Anja.Ann

> Copping *a* sweetest day *feel*



On second thought, considering that there is the indefinite article "a", I think I'd say "Cogliere un'atmosfera da Festa della Dolcezza" or, depending on the story, simply "Un'atmosfera da Festa della Dolcezza".


----------



## london calling

Insisto: _cop a feel_ vuol dire 'fare una palpatina'. 'Cogliere un'atmosfera' o simile non rende proprio la battuta, che occhieggia al volgare.


----------



## Blackman

_Dare_ una palpatina...Il più simile allora potrebbe essere un _pizzicotto o una pizzicatina_, ma sweetest day ancora oggi mi sfugge...


----------



## Pietruzzo

littlebone said:


> Giving you your present,” David quipped. “You baked me a cake, and I’m copping a Sweetest Day feel.”


Tu mi hai fatto una torta e io ti faccio una toccatina per la festa del dolce"


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> Crystal, does this take place in the U.S.  Believe it or not, we actually have something called "Sweetest Day" (not invented by the characters in the book, but by Hallmark cards!)  - It's a day to remember your sweetheart, send a card, flowers, etc.
> Now then, for the rest
> (ahem, excuse me while I think of how to say this
> to cop a feel is a slang expression that means to touch a woman (usually referring to the breasts) in an unexpected, and mostly, unwanted way.
> I have no idea if this is what your book is about.
> 
> oops, sorry, just checked wikipedia  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetest_Day - it's not just for  sweethearts, but for remembering those who have been helpful and kind
> 
> 2nd edit: I looked up your book and see  that it's about 2 guys.  Just changes the meaning of "copping a feel" slightly!


----------



## Blackman

Pietruzzo said:


> Tu mi hai fatto una torta e io ti faccio una toccatina per la festa del dolce"


Ecco, _toccatina_ è perfetto.
Tu mi dai _la/una_ torta, io ti do _la/una toccatina_ per questo Sweetest Day.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao LC,  

Ho trovato la trama del libro: "Copping a Sweetest Day feel" e, di fatto, le mie versioni non c'entrano per niente.
In altre parole ... _ho colto l'atmosfera_ sbagliata.


----------

